# New Nursing Opportunities - Current listing



## norman (Sep 19, 2013)

Here is the latest list of opportunities for nurses that we are currently sourcing. All positions offer 457 visa sponsorship, unless otherwise stated:

*Adelaide:*

Perioperative Registered Nurses with 2 years post graduate experience;
Cardiac Surgical Registered Nurses with 2 years post graduate experience;

*Sydney:*

Nurse Unit Manager - Rehabilitation - extensive NUM experience required;
Nurse Unit Manager - Mental Health (Mood Disorders) - relevant experience;
Clinical Educator - Mental Health Care - extensive experience required;
Clinical Nurse Specialist - A o D - extensive experience required;
Mental Health Registered Nurses - 2 years post graduate experience;
Mental Health Enrolled Nurses *(NOT SPONSORED)*;
Endoscopy Registered Nurse - 2 years post graduate experience, city location;
Operating Theatre Scrub/Scout RNs - 2 years post graduate experience;
Operating Theatre Anaesthetics/Recovery Registered Nurse - 2 years post graduate experience;
General Surgery Registered Nurse, 2 years post graduate experience;
General Surgery EEN *(NOT SPONSORED)*;

*Gosford, NSW:*

Registered Nurse - Scrub/Scout - 3 years Experience required;

*Melbourne:*

Director, Clinical Services. Experienced and accomplished Nurse Leader required;
Nurse Unit Manager - Community (Hospital in the Home) extensive experience essential;
Nurse Unit Manager - Cardiac Services - 3 years experience in similar role required;
Associate Nurse Unit Manager - Midwifery - Extensive experience required;
Midwifery Educator - Experienced, sound clinical background essential;
Midwives - Delivery Suite and Special care Nursery - 2 years post graduate experience.

*Queensland - Gold Coast:*

Nurse Unit Manager - Urology/Vascular/Neuro Surgery/Oncology - extensive experience essential;
Cardiac Catheter Laboratory L2 Registered Nurse - 3 years post graduate Cardio-vascular intervention experience essential;

*Queensland - Sunshine Coast:*

Registered Nurse - Post Operative Care - 2 years post graduate experience essential;
L2 Registered Nurse - Anaesthetics - 5 years minimum post graduate experience;
Registered Nurse - Cardiac/Catheter Laboratory - 1 years post graduate experience. Afternoons, Days and on call;

*Queensland - Brisbane:*

Clinical Nurse - Endocrine/Renal - * (NOT SPONSORED)* - 3 years post graduate experience;
Registered Nurse - Gastoenterology/Endoscopy *(NOT SPONSORED)* - 3 years minimum experience;

*Queensland - Cairns:*

Registered Nurse (Surgical/Recovery) - 3 years experience essential;

*Darwin:*

Registered Nurses - Scrub/Scout - 1 years post graduate experience;
Registered Nurses - PACU - 1 years post graduate experience essential
Registerd Nurses - Anaesthetics/Recovery - 1 years post graduate experience essential;
Registered Nurse/Midwives - Dual Registered Nurse/Midwives - 2 years post graduate experience as a Midwife;
Endorsed Enrolled Nurses - Scrub/Scout/ Anaesthetics/Recovery - 1 years experience in role;

*Alice Springs:*

Registered Nurses - Emergency Department - several positions. 2 years post graduate experience essential.

*Perth:*

Registered Nurse - Scrub/Scout - 1 years post graduate experience as Scrub/Scout in an operating theatre essential;
Registered Nurses - Anaesthetics - 2 years post graduate experience in role essential;

*AGED CARE:*

Aged Care Facility Managers - must be Australian citizens or have PR. *(NO SPONSORSHIP)* - Considerable experience required. Several locations;
Aged Care Registered Nurses - *sponsorship may be considered for outstanding candidates*. Several locations;

*ALLIED HEALTH:*

Anaesthetics Technicians - *(NOT SPONSORED)* - Australian certified techs required - PERTH;
Occupational Therapist - Mental Health role - Must have Australian registration - *possible sponsorship* - CAIRNS;
Physiotherapists - Must have Australian registration - *possible sponsorship* - COFFS HARBOUR;
Physiotherapists - Must have Australian registration - *possible sponsorship* - SYDNEY
Sonographers - Must have Australian registration - *possible sponsorship* - numerous locations.

To Register your interest for any of these opportunities, please email your CV and covering letter to *[email protected]*

Please Note: We are able to offer guidance regarding Australian Registration on an individual basis, once you have sent us your ROI

Through one of our partners, we are able to offer online IELTS tuition if required (fees apply).


----------

